# [B]03 spec v reverse glow gauges[/B]



## UofS bolts35 (Jul 12, 2003)

*03 spec v reverse glow gauges*

i installed reverse glow gages almost 5 months ago. I used the same gauges and set up as on nissanperformancemag.com. recently when i switch the color to blue i get a humming noise that is louder the brighter i turn the gauges. also, when i turn my car on and then the lights (which should turn the gauges on) my gauges dont light. i have to flick the switch to change the colors a few times before they work. i dont know if its related but the mirror light on the driver side doesnt always work know neither... any suggestions???? do you think it could just be my ground?? would a performance Grounding Wire Strap or equivalent correct this???


----------

